# مكس ميشيل يعلن إسلامه !!



## صوت صارخ (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*«مكسيموس» يتبنى مبادرة لـ«تحسين صورة الإسلام» فى العالم.. ويشترط موافقة الحكومة للتنفيذ

  كتب   عمرو بيومى    ٢٠/ ٩/ ٢٠٠٩ 
كشف ماكس ميشيل، المُلقب بالأنبا مكسيموس، رئيس أساقفة مجمع القديس أثناسيوس بالشرق الأوسط، عن مبادرة جديدة يتبناها مجمعه، تهدف إلى تحسين صورة الإسلام فى العالم، مؤكداً أنه تم إطلاق هذه المبادرة بعد تصريحات للرئيس مبارك قال فيها «المسلمون فى حاجة لوقفة تدفع عنهم وصمة التطرف والتخلف». 

وقال مكسيموس – خلال إفطار الوحدة الوطنية الذى نظمه أمس الأول – : «بعد تصريحات الرئيس فكرت فى أن تتبنى مؤسستنا الدينية المدعومة بمجمع كنائس عالمى يضم أكثر من ١٠٠ أسقف حول العالم، وتمتلك شبكة من الفضائيات تغطى العالم كله، اتجاهاً لتحسين صورة الإسلام، وتقديمه بشكله الحقيقى للغرب، خاصة أن هذه المهمة سيكون لها أثر كبير فى إزالة الصورة المغلوطة عن الإسلام والمسلمين»، مشترطاً لتنفيذ هذه المبادرة أن يتم قبولها من الجانب الإسلامى، وأن يتم الاعتراف بها حكومياً. 

وشدد «مكسيموس» على ضرورة الكف عن تقييم دين الآخر، والذى بسببه ظهرت فضائيات مخصصة لتجريح المسلمين ورموزه، وأيضا فضائيات أخرى لمهاجمة الإيمان المسيحى، مرجعاً ما سماه بـ«التعصب» الذى يعانيه الشعب حاليا»، إلى المعالجة الخاطئة للمشكلة منذ بدايتها والاعتماد على «النفاق فى التعامل». 

وقال مكسيموس: «أُعلن اعترافى بالإسلام كجزء من الإيمان المسيحى، حيث يقول الإنجيل (المحبة جزء من الإيمان).

وأكد أن الأديان مختلفة من جذورها، لذلك لابد من الكف عن محاولات خلق دين مشترك وأخذ مكان الله فى تقييم البشر. 


http://www.almasry-alyoum.com/article2.aspx?ArticleID=226506*


----------



## yousteka (21 سبتمبر 2009)

احسن يارب يعلن اسلامه بجد

لكي يتضحح امام الجميع انه شخصية مخبطة تايهة ملهاش مبدأ

لانه حقا مثال سئ لصورة الشخص المسيحى اللي هى صورة المسيح

هو هدفه كله الشو الاعلامي مهما كلفه الامر

مرررررسى لحضرتك كتير يا استاذي

وللخبر ده

ربنا مع حضرتك دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## girgis2 (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*ههههههه*

*في حالات ذي كدة كتير بس ربنا بياخد باليد وبيشفي*

*شكرااا صوت صارخ عالخبر و**ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## fouad78 (21 سبتمبر 2009)

الحمد لله ظهر على حقيقته​ 
أنا من وقت ظهوره على تلفزيون الجزيرة ليدلي بتصريحات كاذبة عن أعداد المتأسلمين​ 
وأنا أشك في أن يكون عميل للدولة المصرية والمسلمين​ 
ومجدا للرب فقد كشف عن نقابه ووجهه الحقيقي​ 

بارك يا رب كنيستك وشعبك لمجد اسمك القدوس آمين​


----------



## Mary Gergees (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*كل اللى اقدر اقوله 
ربنا يهديه ويعرفه طريق المسيح الحقيقى

ميرسى على الخبر​*


----------



## مالدينى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

الرب يتدخل لعمل الصالح واسقاط عمل الشياط 
بالشيطان اراد شر فالله جعلو خير


----------



## youhnna (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*ليس بغريب مايصدر عن ماكس
تقريبا بياخد حقن ماكس المخدرة
عشان كدة بيهلوس كتير
ربنا يشفيه هو واللى زيه
شكراااااااا صوت صارخ
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

* لالالالا ,,, لا  يا أختى يوستينا 
مش أحسن أنه يعلن أسلامه 

فهو كالأبن الضال عاوز الصلاه ...   صلى له ولنصلى له جميعا  فالمسيح لا يزال يبحث عنه تاركا ال 99

وشكرا للخبر والمجهود أخى صوت صارخ الرب يباركك​*


----------



## الأمبراطور (21 سبتمبر 2009)

عجيييييييييييييييييييييب!!!!!!!!


----------



## zezza (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يهديه و يرجعه تانى 
بجد زودها اوى و للاسف فى ناس مسيحية ماشية وراه ربنا يرحمنا من اريوس الجديد و الاعيب عدو الخير و يرجعه تانى لحضن ابوه السماوى 

يا رب احفظ كنيستك و احميها 

شكرا اخويا على الخبر 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Coptic Adel (21 سبتمبر 2009)

اتمني ان يشهر اظلامه فلم يبقي شئ اظلامي والا فعله هذا المدعو ماكس

فهو حتي الان مظلم بالقلب ,,

فهو عار وخزي علي المسيحية والمسيحين

وباشهار اسلامه سينضم لبقية الحناجر التي تسب علي الفضائيات بلا دليل واحد 

وفي المقابل الادلة كثيرة عليهم وربنا يحمي حبيبنا ابونا القمص زكريا بطرس

 ويقويه في مواجهه هؤلاء الشياطين المتنكرة في صورة بشر 
​


----------



## shadyos (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*يا ضلمة مالك في القلوب ماشية وبتمدي
يا عدرا يا ام النور مدي الايدين مدي
​*


----------



## Rosetta (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*مبروك عليه ضلاله..
"من انكرني قدام الناس..انكره امام ابي الذي في السموات"
مرسي على الخبر ​*


----------



## man4truth (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا من الجنان الرسمى


----------



## ديديموس (21 سبتمبر 2009)

هو كل هدفه في الحياة الإنتقام من الكنيسة القبطية اللي خرجته براها عشان هرطقاته 

فاكر أنه لما يقول أنه بيحب الإسلام وبيعترف بيه بيحرجنا إحنا لعدم اعترافنا بالإسلام وإننا كارهي الإسلام ووحشين وبالتالي المسلمين يكرهونا أكتر 

وفي نفس الوقت دي حرجة تقبيل أرداف عشان موضوع المحكمة والبطاقة الشخصية وعشان يسمحوا له بالوجود

وواخدين بالكم؟ كل مرة عايز يعمل حركة توسع يطلع يحب في الإسلام؟

الكلام ده مترافق مع الحركة الأخيرة بتعيينه ناس كمان وارسالهم إلى هنا وهناك 

إلا صحيح، مصدر تمويله إيه؟ أنا شامم ريحة جاز


----------



## BITAR (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*تصور ايها العزيز صوت صارخ*
*اننى منذ ان قرات هذا الخبر فى جريدة المصرى اليوم *
*وانا ابحث عن عنوان للخبر وكان هذا العنوان اقرب لمحتوى الخبر*​


----------



## GogoRagheb (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد حاجة تضحك

ليه حق

عشان ملقاش حد معبره
فقال يلفت النظر بالهبل ده​


----------



## SALVATION (22 سبتمبر 2009)

_*اذهب عني يا شيطان.انت معثرة لي لانك لا تهتم بما لله لكن بما للناس*_
_ربنا يهدى الجميع الى حظيرة الخلاص_
_شكراا للخبر_​


----------



## youhnna (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*[سمعت خبر من اب اسقف
قلى اللى قام برسامه الاخ ماكس اسقف تحول الى البوذيه
ياريت يا اخ صوت صارخ تتاكد من الخبر دةsize="4"][/size]*


----------



## Ferrari (22 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يهدى

ويرحم

شكراً صوت الرب على الخبر
​


----------



## ponponayah (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*اية الجنان دا
الراجل دا فعلا مجنون 
ومش طبيعى 
ربنا يهدية بقى بدل ما هو
بيخبط كدا

ميرسى على الخبر​*


----------



## بنت الفادى (22 سبتمبر 2009)

خطه جديدة من مكس مشيل
طبعا عايز يكسب ود المسلمين ويجمعهم حوليه
فاكر نفسه بكدة هيسيطر على الدوله وبكدة كنسته هتنتشر لان دولتنا دوله اسلاميه
نسى ان ربنا يقدر يحافظ على الايمان والكنيسه
نسى ان ايمنا المسيحى عدى عليه كتير من الاضهادات والبدع والهرطقات
وفضلت ثابته 
"ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها"​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*"وَيْلٌ لِلْقَائِلِينَ لِلشَّرِّ خَيْرًا وَلِلْخَيْرِ شَرًّا، الْجَاعِلِينَ الظَّلاَمَ نُورًا وَالنُّورَ ظَلاَمًا، الْجَاعِلِينَ الْمُرَّ حُلْوًا وَالْحُلْوَ مُرًّا"​*
*ربنا يهديه وينور بصيرته 
ميرسى على الخبر ​*


----------



## antonius (23 سبتمبر 2009)

> إلا صحيح، مصدر تمويله إيه؟ أنا شامم ريحة جاز


هههههههه
صدق رسول الله ديديموس...
...
انا ارى انه من ضياع الوقت ان نكبر موضوع الحشرات وننشر اسمهم!!


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*اريوس الجديد مجنون عنيد 
يا دي الجنان الرسمي 
كل دة انتقام من الكنيسة علشان رفضاة 
كل اللي بيعملة انة يكسب وقفة المسلمين معاة علشان يوسع دايرة نفوزة ويزيد انتشارة 
دة الشيطان ضاحك علية قوي 
ربنا يمد ايدة لية ويرجعة لحضنة ويتوبة 
مفيش شيء مستحيل دة قبل توبة موسي الاسود 
مش هادر مسجلش هنا كلامي اللي كتبتة عنة باحساسي وشعري 
اريوس الجديد مجنون عنيد

جاي يقول علي نفسة البطريرك الجديد 

روح يا ماكس العب بعيد 

واخبط راسك في الحديد

انت انسان عقلة شريد 

واللي باعتينك شياطين اكيد 

وكلامك كلة علي بعضة لا يفيد

احنا ولاد الملك ايماننا اكيد 

ضحكت علينا غير المؤمنين بالتاكيد





انت فاكر المكانة دي بيختارها انسان 

دي اختيار الهي من رب الا كوان

ونتيجه لصلاه عميقه من الرهبان

البابا دة مثال اللة علي الارض يا انسان 

ربنا اختارة يكون للسفينه روبان 

ما انت شيء الا زوبعة في فنجان

وكل اللي تبعوك عقلهم تعبان

لمصالح معينة تبعوك ودة الهزيان 

اتمني لك تفوق قبل فوات الاوان 

هتقف ازاي امام اللة العادل الديان



الله يديم حياة سيدنا البابا شنودة

ويخليهولنا بروحة الجميلة المعهوده 

ويعطية الصحة ويبارك جهوده 

ويعيش يكلمنا عن محبة يسوع ووعوده

دا مثال يسوع علي الارض و أحد شهوده 

دا حبيب يسوع ومن اعظم جنوده

ويظل يرعي شعب المسيح ويقوده 


اختكم \رجعا ليسوع 

*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*موقفه مش غريب ودة المتوقع منه
بس ربنا قادر يمد ايديه ويلمس قلبه

ميرسى ليك على الخبر
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 سبتمبر 2009)

irini mahfouz قال:


> أُعلن اعترافى بالإسلام كجزء من الإيمان المسيحى، حيث يقول الإنجيل (المحبة جزء من الإيمان).


ايه اللى جاب الاسلام للمسيحية


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2009)

irini mahfouz قال:


> أنا عرفت أعمل لكن عملته غلط برده
> معلش معلش
> المرة الجاية ح اعمله صح
> سامحنى
> بس ياريت حد يعرفنى ازاى ألغى مشاركة غلط





اطلبى من احد المشرفين

او مساعديهم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 سبتمبر 2009)

أطلب إزاى 
يعنى أرسل email
معلش استحملنى


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2009)

irini mahfouz قال:


> أطلب إزاى
> يعنى أرسل email
> معلش استحملنى



ولا يهمك يا اخت ايرني

اعملي كم مشاركة لغاية ما يبقوا خمسين

بعد الخمسين تستطيعي ان تبعثي
برسالة الى مشرف القسم
لانه اعتقد قبل الخمسين مشاركة لا تستطيعي بعث رسائل

ولو مش موجود
تبعتي رسالة
الى الاخت دونا او ميرنا 

واسمهم باللون الاحمر الفاتح


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 سبتمبر 2009)

على العموم أنا مشاركتى اللى عايزة أقولها هى 
إن أنا أول ما سمعت عن ماكس ميشيل فى التليفزيون 
كان صعبان على كنت حاسة إنه مظلوم 
لكن فى يوم جه زميل فى العمل بيقول دا ماكس ميشيل بيقول انه بيحب محمد صلعم 
قلت فى نفسى معقولة دا كذاب و بيفترى عليه
لكن النهاردة لما قاريت الخبر ده صدقت إنه مش من أتباع الرب يسوع المسيح و ان الواحد ما ينخدعش بالشكل أو المظهر الواحد المفروض يكون عنده روح التمييز 
و شكرا على الخبر
و شكرا يا كليمو على النصيحة و الصبر


----------



## ديديموس (23 سبتمبر 2009)

irini mahfouz قال:


> إن أنا أول ما سمعت عن ماكس ميشيل فى التليفزيون
> كان صعبان على كنت حاسة إنه مظلوم


مظلوم إزاي؟
الراجل إيمانه مختلف عن إيمان كنيستنا
وجاي بإيمانه المختلف ده وعايز يفرضه على كنيستنا ويقول هصلح الكنيسة القبطية من الداخل

ما هو لازم يطلع في الكنيسة العبر عشان يقول "محتاجة إصلاح" وإنه "المصلح الوحيد المرسل من قبل الرب"
وبعدين الناس اللي رسموه أصلا مطرودين من كنايسهم ومشلوحين عشان فضائح جنسية

سؤال يا جماعة: حد شاف عقد زواجه لزوجته؟ طيب حد سمع عن كاهن كلل لهم؟

تخيلوا أنه هو اللي جوز نفسه لمراته؟ 
كان أسقف مرسل من الجماعة العبيطة دي وبعدين عمل نفسه بطريرك على مصر، فمش من العجيب اللي رسم نفسه بطريرك على نفسه ومراته وعياله يجوز نفسه لمراته بنفسه


----------



## tena.barbie (23 سبتمبر 2009)

احمى كنيستك يا يسوع من هؤلاء المتطرفين وارجع خرافاك الضالة الى حظيرتك مجددا


----------



## BITAR (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*



اي يقول علي نفسة البطريرك الجديد 

روح يا ماكس العب بعيد 

واخبط راسك في الحديد

انت انسان عقلة شريد 

واللي باعتينك شياطين اكيد 

وكلامك كلة علي بعضة لا يفيد

احنا ولاد الملك ايماننا اكيد 

ضحكت علينا غير المؤمنين بالتاكيد





انت فاكر المكانة دي بيختارها انسان 

دي اختيار الهي من رب الا كوان

ونتيجه لصلاه عميقه من الرهبان

البابا دة مثال اللة علي الارض يا انسان 

ربنا اختارة يكون للسفينه روبان 

ما انت شيء الا زوبعة في فنجان

وكل اللي تبعوك عقلهم تعبان

لمصالح معينة تبعوك ودة الهزيان 

اتمني لك تفوق قبل فوات الاوان 

هتقف ازاي امام اللة العادل الديان



الله يديم حياة سيدنا البابا شنودة

ويخليهولنا بروحة الجميلة المعهوده 

ويعطية الصحة ويبارك جهوده 

ويعيش يكلمنا عن محبة يسوع ووعوده

دا مثال يسوع علي الارض و أحد شهوده 

دا حبيب يسوع ومن اعظم جنوده

ويظل يرعي شعب المسيح ويقوده 


اختكم \رجعا ليسوع 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
*ياريت كمان ياخذ عظه من استاذه اريوس*
*وماذا حدث له*
​


----------



## رامز روماني (22 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> ممكن حد يسب يسوع حتي عشان العالم كلة مش الاضواء​*


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أكتوبر 2009)

ماكس ميشيل اختلق بدعة سابقة وهرطقة

واليوم جاى يختلق بدعة جديدة الاسلام جزء من الايمان المسيحى

اى نعم المحبة جزء من الايمان لكن هو بيتكلم مع ناس كل همها البروباجاندا الزائفة وخلاص

هتلاقى بكرة على كل المنتديات الاسلامية خبر مانشيت كبير

اكبر اعضاء الكنيسة المصرية يعلن اسلامه

وهما طبعا مش فاهمين يعنى ايه كنيسة او اذا كان ده اصلا عضو فيها ولالاء

ربنا يرحم الجميع واسفة على الاطالة​


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*ربنا موجود ويهديه
بس هو كشف نفسه كده
مجدا ليسدى يسوع المسيح 
اله الحق
ميرسى خالص للخبر*


----------



## Masry09 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

قشطة جدااااااااااو لسه


----------



## SEMSEM_SEM (26 أكتوبر 2009)

يابني الاسلام والحمد للة كل يوم في اذدهار 
واسال عن الاسلام في دول شرق اوربا 
البوسناوالهرسك وكروتيا  ودول القوقاز  ودول غرب اسيا 
وعلي فكرة الدول دي كانت في يوم من الايام  عايز تقضي علي لاسلام  لما كانت شيلة اسم التتار 
لنهاردة الدول دي بتقدم اعظم تضحية علشان خاطر الاسلام 
شوف البوسنة كم شخص فيها  تم قتلة بسبب الاسلام 
ومع ذلك محدش اتخلي عن موقفة 
والحمد للة 
النهاردة الاسلام بيلف العالم كلة 
والحمد للة 
نسيت  اقولكم صحيح 
ان اعداد المسلمين في اوربا اللي من جنسات اوربية  عددهم 300 مليون فرد 
وعدد المسلمين حوالين الكرة الارضية  1.56 مليار نسمة 
يعني تلت سكان الارض 
والرقم دة انا جبتة من 
1 المنظمة الدولية للسكان 
2 موسوعة ويكبيديا 
3 منظة العالم الاسلام 
4 مشيخة الازهر الشريف 


والي شايف ان الاسلام في زوال  ياريت  يقول ارقامة علشان الارقام مبتكدبش


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أكتوبر 2009)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> يابني الاسلام والحمد للة كل يوم في اذدهار
> واسال عن الاسلام في دول شرق اوربا
> ...



اوى اوى

شوف عدد المسلمين كام والمسيحين كام  فى العالم

المسلمين مليار و200 الف

المسيحين 2 مليار و150 الف
(شوف موسوعة ويكيبيديا او اى موسوعة الارقام دى مش مختلف عليها  )

بالرغم ان المسيحين معظمهم موجودين فى دول متقدمة ومبيخلفوش كتير  حتى اللى عايش منهم فى دول نامية برده مش بيخلفوا كتير  لكن انتوا (شوف مصر لوحدها بتزيد اد ايه مش هقول اكتر من كده)

احنا عندنا الرهبنة ولة فى جواز بيبقى من أمرأة واحدة ومفيش طلاق لكن انتوا مثنى وثلاث ورباع غير ممكن الطلاق 
يتطلقوا ويتجوزوا يطلقوا ويتجوزه

ومع ذللك عددنا اكبر منكوا بملياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار​واتفضل جزء مقتطف من موسوعة ويكيبديا​
تعداد المسيحيين في العالم
تشير المعطيات في كتاب حقائق وكالة الاستخبارات الأميركية عن العالم لعام 2006 م أن المسيحية هي أكثر ديانات العالم انتشارا، إذ يعتنقها 33.03% من سكان العالم الذين يربو تعدادهم عن الملياري نسمة؛ منهم 17.33% كاثوليك (حوالي 1.13 مليار) - 5.8% بروتستانت (حوالي 378 مليونا) - 3.42% أرثذكس (حوالي 223 مليونا) - 1.23% إنجيليون (حوالي 80 مليونا).ويلي المسيحية في الترتيب استنادًا على عدد الأتباع الإسلام بما يزيد على 1.3 مليار مسلم، ويلي الإسلام الهندوسية بأتباع يقاربون المليار هندوسي.

وده الرابط لو تحب تتأكد 
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/مسيحية


----------



## twety (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*ربنا يهديه فعلا ويرجع زى زى ما كان زمان*

*ربنا موجود*


----------



## abokaf2020 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

يا عدراء يا ام النور يا تهديه يا تخديه وخلينا نعيش في سرور


----------



## monmooon (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه
اصلاً هو حد دماغه تعباه ومسلياه خليه كل شويه بيظهر اكتر انه عبيط 
مرسي كتير للخبر​*


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أكتوبر 2009)

> مكسيموس» يتبنى مبادرة لـ«تحسين صورة الإسلام» فى العالم.. ويشترط موافقة الحكومة للتنفيذ



هههههههههههههههههههه

يا سلام على المحبة 

ربنا يوفقه​


----------



## أَمَة (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الشيطان يجد عملاءه بين طالبين المجد الباطل.
وكلنا نعرف من هم في تاريخ البشرية.
يا رب ارحم


----------



## just member (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*ان عشنا
فا للرب نعيش
وان متنا
فا للرب نموت
ان عشنا او متنا 
فا للرب نحن
ياريتة يعرف انة لربنا وانة باقى علية
رغم قساوة قلبة
*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*الى ساب ايد المسيح والديب مسك ايده والى بيخدم حد تانى غير يسوع سيدة 

انتى امه اهتمى بيه صلى عنه ورجعيه الى يفقد نفسه ايه فى الدنيا دى يفيده 

ربنا موجود وقادر يرجعه تانى لحضنة ​*


----------

